
Will $4-a-gallon gas ignite an electric-vehicle frenzy? - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/09/gas-electric-vehicle-frenzy/
======
TGJ
I'm curious how higher gas prices are really going to drive alternative fuels.
If gas prices go so high that alternative forms of transportation are needed,
that will also constitute a massive switch in infrastructure. With gas prices
being so high, every facet of the industry will be facing higher costs from
transportation.

People will start feeling the pinch from their own transportation along with
food and other items as the industries shift the costs to the consumer. In
every corner of the market, high gas prices will have an effect, so how is
that the market will become ripe for electric cars if for starters, the cars
are still expensive (most people needing loans ), and prices for everything
are going up?

The idea that there is some golden era when gas hits 5-6$ a gallon and
electric gets a large chunk of the market just seems absurd.

~~~
chromatic
_The idea that there is some golden era when gas hits 5-6$ a gallon and
electric gets a large chunk of the market just seems absurd._

I'm sure there's a price per gallon where it makes sense to replace a working
and fully paid vehicle with an expensive new vehicle which costs less per mile
in fuel costs alone, but it's certainly not $4 per gallon.

------
electromagnetic
Why would it now, when gas prices hit higher than present in 2008.

